# Sherwin Williams Duration Paint



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not a painter professionally, however I do have a job account with Sherwin-Williams and I like their products. I'm using their Harmony line in my house right now due to a pregnant wife (low/no VOC paint). Could you be satisfied that you will get a good long lasting finish with your Duration paint using a less expensive undercoating?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just do it right with 2 coats.It is your home, just do it right.You are going to need a quart,right? Another quart is what $14? Just get a gallon and have the left over for the next time it needs done.


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

*Sherwin-Williams Contractor Professional Opinion on Paint Coverage*

The Duration line is a very good paint, when compared to less expensive paints, and will cover better. w/ that said.
In my experiences (lots) you'll find that your going to need two coats to get good coverage, and solid color throughout.
Two coats is going to hold up, alot longer, and a lot better than just one. While you have the project strung out, and the mess to deal with you may as well just put two coats on now! The result will be that it will last longer, and you will not have to repaint for a longer period of time.
With one coat, you'll be repainting in the future years sooner than you want. :huh: James


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, **Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, **Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

(They usually don't tell you))If you have bare wood or repairs you still need to prime, even though Duration claims to be self priming. If the substrates been painted already you can use Duration, but I would still apply two coats for maximum durability. I have tried Duration for exterior work and have talked to my SW rep. In regards to Duration exterior paint. I've used it a couple of times for some small exterior repaints and still needed two coats. I personally prefer SW Superpaint for exterior with there A100 primer. Duration is mostly for re-paints of a substrate with a color that's similar to the existing color.


----------



## Patrosh (Sep 18, 2010)

Painting new exterior (uninstalled) spindles - they are already primed - plan to paint two coats - is it better to paint third coat on them uninstalled or after installation? I'm thinking uninstalled would be the way to go (less mess, better coverage and time-saving) - house owner thinks third coat should go on after they are installed - sure would appreciate someone's thoughts on this matter!!!

(if painting before installation, I'd go back and paint screw heads)
[email protected]


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

If it's pre-primed, and you're using Duration, only apply one coat. it's a very thick ext. paint, and usually it's mil thickness at one coat is the same of a normal paint at two coats. if it's raw wood or in bad shape, apply one coat of a high quality primer, then one coat of duration.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Patrosh said:


> Painting new exterior (uninstalled) spindles - they are already primed - plan to paint two coats - is it better to paint third coat on them uninstalled or after installation? I'm thinking uninstalled would be the way to go (less mess, better coverage and time-saving) - house owner thinks third coat should go on after they are installed - sure would appreciate someone's thoughts on this matter!!!
> 
> (if painting before installation, I'd go back and paint screw heads)
> [email protected]


what paint are you using? if it's duration, see above. if not, two coats.


----------

